# cheese-scented nail polish



## JaniceM (Jun 18, 2022)

https://www.kcci.com/article/velvee...lish-in-collaboration-with-nails-inc/40328436

I wonder how this would work for somebody who has dogs in their households that'd be drawn to the scent...


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 18, 2022)

I usually always compliment a Lady on her nails, but I have yet to see any nails with an aroma... Think my pup would constantly be at a Lady's nails if they smelled like cheese or bacon...


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 18, 2022)

Why????


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 18, 2022)

My guinea pigs are very sensitive to smells....they wouldn't let me near them if I smelt of cheese.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 19, 2022)

Imagine if it attracted mice. LOL  @RadishRose, before I saw your reply, that exactly was what I intended to write. Then the silly thought popped into my head, so posted that instead.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 19, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Imagine if it attracted mice. LOL


I hadn't thought of that!!!


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 19, 2022)

I think nail polish smells just fine in its 'original'     scent  ....  NO to any new smell .


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jun 19, 2022)

I think it might be for chronic nail biters...nutritional food marketing.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 19, 2022)

Pee-ewie! I don't think I'd want to go around smelling like cheese


----------



## Bella (Jun 19, 2022)

Just... no.


----------



## Knight (Jun 19, 2022)

Long nails, decorative & French tip would be a thing of the past.  Because nail biting would most likely end going to a manicurist.


----------



## Lee (Jun 19, 2022)

Cheese scented mails on hand, red wine scented nails on the other hand.....a lady can have her own little wine and cheese party.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 19, 2022)

Pinky said:


> Pee-ewie! I don't think I'd want to go around smelling like cheese


The mice would trail right behind you.


----------

